# Hậu trường chụp ảnh Nude của mẫu teen Thanh Huyền



## Xinh (20 Tháng tám 2012)

Mới đây, một clip hậu trường chụp ảnh khỏa thân  đã được tung lên mạng Youtube gây xôn xao cộng đồng mạng. Clip hot này nhanh chóng lan tràn trên các trang mạng, các trang diễn đàn với sự quan tâm đặc biệt.
 Trong Clip, nhân vật nữ được xác định danh tính là Thanh Huyền, cô có  dáng người thanh mảnh nhưng với bộ ngực lại không thanh mảnh như vậy.  Sở hữu làn da trắng, bộ ngực khủng mặc dù đang tuổi mới lớn, tuy cặp  mông hơi nhỏ nhưng điều đó không khiến cô bớt bốc lửa hơn…





Cô xuất hiện với tà áo bà ba của Nam bộ​ 



Cô gái đẹp từ từ trút bỏ trang phục của mình..​ 



Cô dần dần để lộ da thịt của mình…​ 



Thanh Huyền có khuôn mặt rất xinh, mặc dù rất trẻ nhưng cô đã sở hữu cặp vú rất to không thua kém gì Elly Trần…​ 


Đây là hình khỏa thân của cô sau khi đã trút bỏ toàn bộ trang phục…​ 



Sử dụng tấm màn để tạo hình…​


----------

